# FS: 6BR Norma Savage Varmint Rifle



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD: 6BR Norma Savage Varmint Rifle*










Savage Gen 2 Short Action with:

6BR Norma Douglas 1-14 twist 26" heavy varmit barrel.

Custom Shehane Varmint/Benchrest stock in Light Blue/Grey/Green Rutland laminant ($545).

Single shot follower (original Savage bottom metal included).

Bushnell Elite 4200 6-24x40mm AO MilDot scope.

Rifle is in excellent shape and has not been shot much. Built with asperations of doing a lot of varmint hunting and that never happened.
Over $1,500 in the setup. Will sell without scope if interested. Price listed includes scope. Redding reloading dies and Norma brass available. Can accept CC, but buyer pays fee's.

SOLD


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

6BRs are nifty! 8)


----------

